# summer heat



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

some evening shots here in Collingwood...man was it HOTTT...41 with the humidex!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> some evening shots here in Collingwood...man was it HOTTT...41 with the humidex!


Great shots! 
What was the actual temperature?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

33 plus the humidex..


thanks for the compliments!


----------

